# can i be main driver on two cars



## Wexican (2 May 2006)

Hi folks, would appreciate your knowledge on how i could best tackle this situation:

My husband has a provisional car lisence - normally drives motorbike, and sometimes uses my car - is a named driver on my insurance.

I am now spending the weekdays working in dublin, and going home to the country at weekends. Therefore, I am thinking of getting a "good" car as I will be doing a lot of driving, but also need to leave the other car at home for my husband to use occasionally. He needs it as backup in case his bike breaks down as we live in the middle of nowhere.

My question is how to tackle the insurance issue - I will need to insure my new car, but I also need to insure the one I am leaving at home. I have a full no claims discount and full lisence. My husband is only provisional, and has only been named on my insurance since last september. They will both be registered to me, I presume, so can I insure both under my name?


----------



## orka (2 May 2006)

If your husband is the main driver on the old car, then he must be named as such on the insurance.  The main driver issue is separate to who the registered owner is (although the insurance company will need to know both pieces of info.).  It is very unlikely that an insurance company would let you insure two cars in your name, particularly when one is left 5 days a week with your husband.


----------



## Wexican (2 May 2006)

My husband uses his motorbike and will only be using the car very infrequently. I will probarbly be using the "stay at home" car more than him. He only needs it as a back up really


----------



## deem (2 May 2006)

i assume you could be the main driver if your husband did only use it in an emergency.  I do think you will have problems though.  I had same issue except one car was husbands.  He also had m bike used regularly only thing for it was to insure in his own name. 

We did convert an old ford fiesta car to van, cost much less to insure, 1st policy in own name was é765 with Quinn Direct.   Best of luck


----------



## bskinti (14 May 2006)

There are 7 vehicals in my yard at the moment, I'm insured on all, 2 as named driver and rest are insured in my name and most are out everyday,


----------



## woods (14 May 2006)

orka said:
			
		

> If your husband is the main driver on the old car, then he must be named as such on the insurance. The main driver issue is separate to who the registered owner is (although the insurance company will need to know both pieces of info.). It is very unlikely that an insurance company would let you insure two cars in your name, particularly when one is left 5 days a week with your husband.


I have to check this out with my broker because all the cars in this family (even my thirty something son who lives in a different house) are insured in my name. The broker knows the situation and has never said that there is anything wrong with it. It just started when I put him on my insurance at 17 and we never changed it.
I will report back on what the broker said.


----------



## RainyDay (14 May 2006)

woods said:
			
		

> I have to check this out with my broker because all the cars in this family (even my thirty something son who lives in a different house) are insured in my name. The broker knows the situation and has never said that there is anything wrong with it. It just started when I put him on my insurance at 17 and we never changed it.
> I will report back on what the broker said.


Don't take the broker's word, as he may have a vested interest in continuing to get business from you. Contact the insurer directly, let the insurer know the correct address for each car and the correct main driver for each car. 

Otherwise, you may find yourself very exposed should an accident happen.


----------



## Lappy (30 May 2006)

orka said:
			
		

> The main driver issue is separate to who the registered owner is (although the insurance company will need to know both pieces of info


 
The main person on the insured car must be the registered owner.


----------



## Satanta (30 May 2006)

Lappy said:
			
		

> The main person on the insured car must be the registered owner.


 
I've never queried this (and the issue of main driver = person who does the majority of the driving does seem far more logical), but I was told by the insurer (Axa in this case) that in order for me to get a policy in my own name, main driver, I *must* be the registered owner of the car. 

(I was... so I never had to question this or look into it further)


----------



## Jonathan H (30 May 2006)

You can be the policyholder on two cars no problem what you can't do is use your no claims bonus on both cars. 

But as your husband has been a named driver on your policy the best thing to do is to insure it in his name, it should work out better that way as some insurers will allow give him a years bonus for every year named.

So take out a new policy in his name on the old car and transfer the new one onto your policy. If you want an idea of how much sent me his details.


----------



## RainyDay (30 May 2006)

Satanta said:
			
		

> I've never queried this (and the issue of main driver = person who does the majority of the driving does seem far more logical), but I was told by the insurer (Axa in this case) that in order for me to get a policy in my own name, main driver, I *must* be the registered owner of the car.
> 
> (I was... so I never had to question this or look into it further)


We have an Axa policy with my wife as main driver and me as registered owner of the car.


----------



## Satanta (2 Jun 2006)

RainyDay said:
			
		

> We have an Axa policy with my wife as main driver and me as registered owner of the car.


 
Prob should have pointed out.... under 25, zero NCB & provisional licence.

Not sure if any of that has an effect on the policy or the T&Cs offered (judging by your situation I'm guessing this could be the difference), but it was a *requirement* for me to be the registered owner to have the policy in my own name.


----------



## bambino (20 Jun 2006)

You don't have to be registered owner but must have insurable interest, main driver would have insurable interest.


----------



## GMC (21 Jun 2006)

Quinn Direct will only give insurance to the registered owner of the car, anyone else is a named driver on the policy.


----------

